# Corsair H60 - a small review



## S_V (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello guys....

It's my Gift to my Cousin..(Who's just 17 years old and he's already master in Networking and VMware servers)..  Just to encourage him we thought to give some valuable gift on his Birthday... He's always complaining his system running very Hot and worried about Ambient temps too..  He always runs his system with AC on still it touchs 65-70 for normal tasks too....

Offtopic: Sandy Bridge are very cool processors but not with default stock fans. They suck especially for Indian Climates... 

Enough now... Lets go to matter now....

Corsair H60
Price: 4200
Place : Hyderabad (CTC,secunderabad, Arun Computers)

Sorry for Bad Quality.... Taken with cell and in hurry but still i would like to share about this wonderful Piece of Hardware...

As usual Solid Boxing...
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/1-5.jpg

Safely Done packing.
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/2-4.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/21.jpg

Fan from Corsair is very Heavy and Bulking...

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/22.jpg

Before installing I cleaned his cabby...
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/3-2.jpg

Installing is piece of cake...
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/4-1.jpg

Little Close up shot of Pump... Actually very easy Mechanism too install in any PC.
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/5-1.jpg

Finally Cable Management Left to do now...

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/6.jpg

Now Some Short Review .... Pictures should tell you everything.....

This H60 is awesome for this Processors.... I bought him this cooler becoz my Uncle is Planning to Buy i5 2500k this New year to him.. So he can overclock too...

Config:
Intel i5 2400
Intel DH67BL
Vid card: Nvidia 8400 GS 512mb ( Becoz of OnBoard Video Issues)
Corsair CX 430 Watts.
HDD 1TB, 650GB Black, 250GBx2 Raid 0
Win 7 64Bit.......

*Room Temp: 22c *

Remember ALL the Tests Ran with Just 65% Fan speed which is controlled through SpeedFan...  Considering that these Results are awesome.... At 100% , Results are fabulous but FAN sound is worst.....damn it Corsair didn't really learned that from previous Releases.. 


Temps while Winrar Benchmark.....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Winrar.jpg

Temps While Doing CineBench and running VMWAREs alternatively....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/CineBench_E.jpg

Now Running....Brutal Stress Program.....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/IntelBrun.jpg


Also...we did Tested with i5 750 @4GHZ... Wow...Temps are very impressive ...Top it reached is just 64 while doing IBT at Room Temp 25c..... Sorry for No Screenshots... I have no time further...

This is one Awesome cooler for sure...... 

*Conlusion:*

*Positive: 

1. Awesome Hydro Cooler considering the TEMPs....
2. Very Light Weight product..Especially the RAD.
3. Very Very Very easy Mechanism to Install. This way we can clean it at Regular intervals without being worried about Time. I installed this unit in just 10mins.... including Fan installation and Back plate setup....
(Especially my H70,, Installing is very awkward and time taking process).
4. Enough Tube Length to Run over from TOP anywhere.
5. Zero Maintenance
6. Wide Compatibility.
7. Very solid Looks and positive appeal.
8. Build quality is awesome and Tubes feel Bit hard to bend but they do fine at any angles. 

Negative:

1. Stock Fan from Corsair is Loud. (Remember it does perform top Notch at Full speed, But with less db like 65% is silent and performs very well too)
2. Little overprice.
3. Should have given two Fans at least for this price.
4. Need to Remove Motherboard from Cabinet If there is no option to install Backplate from behind in your Cabby*


Regards,
S_V


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2011)

nice.


----------



## S_V (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks ico


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 18, 2011)

Very nice review S_V.


----------



## jerrin_ss5 (Nov 19, 2011)

hmmm....
your cousin is really a lucky one S_V
anyways nice review and good work encouraging your cousin....


----------



## S_V (Nov 23, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Very nice review S_V.



Thank you



jerrin_ss5 said:


> hmmm....
> your cousin is really a lucky one S_V
> anyways nice review and good work encouraging your cousin....



Thanks jerrin


----------



## asingh (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice review. Informative.


----------



## S_V (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Anil.... 

Please go through my Thread about few small articles.. I hope you find them informative too..


----------



## vickybat (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice review S_V.


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 23, 2011)

temps are really nice...
BTW which course is your cousin doing ??


----------



## S_V (Nov 23, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Nice review S_V.


Thanks Vicky....




fz8975 said:


> temps are really nice...
> BTW which course is your cousin doing ??



He's Studying Inter 1st year (11th) and he used to learn from us during Holidays and he gradually started showing very interest in Networking and now Internet is his Tutorials...  . He's Planning to Join in CCNA and CCNP...


----------



## Krow (Nov 25, 2011)

Great setup. Nice review and nice pics too.


----------



## S_V (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you Crowman


----------



## RahulB (Nov 26, 2011)

Excellent review, keep it up


----------



## Tenida (Dec 5, 2011)

Very Nice review S_V


----------

